# Moms Home Theater



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

OH Geez. I hope some of you have been in this boat and can help out. Mom wants a small, easy to use, radio/dvd/cd "box" that is small and easy to use "like the little black one at her friends house". I found out her friend has a bose lifestyle and I refuse to pay that money and put one in her house. However, she seems hooked on the simplicity of the all in one system and tiny speakers. (shes freaked by the system I now have in my home) Any reccomendations on how I can accomplish this without going the Bose route? I want to avoid a multi-component system with a complicated remote. She is older, needs simplicity, not a lot of space, and does not knowingly care about sound quality other than clarity, watches movies and listens to opera. Since Im paying, dont want to overspend - would like to get away under 500 bucks. I do have some old bookshelves around I could ressurect. Was considering a DVD sound bar, but cant find one with multi zone capability. Are there any similar systems to that bose in the feature category or a small htib that might the bill here and come reccomended from my esteemed HTS friends? Ah yeah, she also needs 2 room capabilty and if possible hook up a turntable. Appreciate input - and any funny "Moms Home Theatre" stories. 

KDK


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If she needs multizone, simple, and small...I hate to say it, but the bose makes the most sense. Otherwise, go with any small executive system for the main unit and a wireless unit for an adjoining room. Will still need line of sight to operate the remote.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

There's the Onkyo HT-S7200 HTIB system. It has multi-zone capabilities, HDMI 1.3 repeating and 1080p up-scaling. Instead of using all speakers for 7.1 surround you could use the rear speakers for Zone 2. It's probably over your budget (~$750), but much better than the Bose system and a little more flexible for future expansion (bluray, turntable, etc). 

For a bit more the HT-S9100THX is a supreme HTIB IMO. Sound quality wise it would dwarf her friend's Lifestyle system and come in cheaper at the cash register. Most Bose theater system are more than $1200.

If you already have speakers and a DVD player then the Onkyo TX-SR507 receiver has the features you're looking for (msrp $399).

You also might want to consider a Logitech Harmony remote for your mom. The fact that you can add tasks to it for one button instant action is a definite plus for non technically inclined people.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

If you can talk her out of multi zone (most older folks dont use this sort of thing) there is a Pansonic all in one for sale and Bestbuy and Sears for around $350 or less and for a older woman it would likely be enjoyed. Get her a nice Tivoli table radio or clone for another room and your all set. Another option for a variation of "multi zone" is run the very rear 7.1 speakers to another room and use "All channel stereo", thats cheating but will work.............you just wont have independent volume but unless Bose has RF remotes (or a complicated repeater) you would have to run into other room to adjust volume anyway so Zone 2 use isnt always as practical as some assume.


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for your input all. I am leaning toward the Onkyo for her home theater needs - I cant buy a Bose out of principal and just dont have faith in the soundbar option. Ill also look at the Tivoli or Tivoli like phono with Radio for her quick listening. Ahh lets face it, the Onkyo is for me when I visit and the Tivoli will be for her :innocent:


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

If she likes Bose dont stand in her way, its not your home right? Not buying something somebody else want on "principle" is a bit arrogant,,,,,,,,,,,,just keep her happy, if you get her something else and she doesnt like it she may get angry with you, and she would be correct to.
Yea I know big bad Bose and all that but if thats what somebody wants go for it.


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

chadnliz said:


> If she likes Bose dont stand in her way, its not your home right? Not buying something somebody else want on "principle" is a bit arrogant,,,,,,,,,,,,just keep her happy, if you get her something else and she doesnt like it she may get angry with you, and she would be correct to.
> Yea I know big bad Bose and all that but if thats what somebody wants go for it.


Well, thats quite a turn around from your last post! Being that she came to me not knowing anything and was looking to me for direction, I don't believe it was being arrogant to try to help find a better and smarter solution. I do appreciate you looking our for Mom though. Still, I will choose to spend my money wisely, thats why I inquired here, she'll be happy. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with not paying for Bose's cavalcade of Advertisements and Litigation. Cambridge Soundworks also makes simple to use systems that cost far less and certainly could not sound worse and would be much cheaper.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

KDK69 said:


> Well, thats quite a turn around from your last post! Being that she came to me not knowing anything and was looking to me for direction, I don't believe it was being arrogant to try to help find a better and smarter solution. I do appreciate you looking our for Mom though. Still, I will choose to spend my money wisely, thats why I inquired here, she'll be happy. Thanks for your input.


I owe you a apology I didnt see it was your money, I thought you were one of those "I am not going to allow my mom to buy this on principle" types and I have seen these guys more than once so I take issue with that but your not that guy. I should have read closer.
I really dont like the stereo/theater geek that gets in the way of what somebody wants is all, no matter how bad it is................live and let live.
My bad


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Denon has an AVR boston speaker combo for around five hundred bucks, that might work for her otherwise i've seen in audio advisor AVR DVD all in one unit deals also. Just throw in some oky dokey speakers and shes set. As for the stereo mom out stories, my mom sat at my house for a whole week dog sitting while i was in Aruba with no TV or stereo because she couldn't figure it out, even after i showed her in detail and wrote down specific instructions on how to operate it all. Poor mom.


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

Chad - Well intentions noted and appreciated. Thanks for clearing up. Im feeling that any upgrade from the 27" Panasonic "flat screen" CRT speakers that I gave her back in '94 will be an improvement. Though I have to say that old clunker still has a great picture! Perhaps a day trip out to BB or an audio shop in the area so she can see and hear some different things and tell me what she likes is the best route.


----------



## KDK69 (Jan 31, 2010)

bambino said:


> Denon has an AVR boston speaker combo for around five hundred bucks, that might work for her otherwise i've seen in audio advisor AVR DVD all in one unit deals also. Just throw in some oky dokey speakers and shes set. As for the stereo mom out stories, my mom sat at my house for a whole week dog sitting while i was in Aruba with no TV or stereo because she couldn't figure it out, even after i showed her in detail and wrote down specific instructions on how to operate it all. Poor mom.


Ha! Ive done that too. Seems so simple in my head, then 3 pages later... I bet yours was still a better manual than my Denons though (but still worth it to me)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You gotta love mom. She is even confused by her cell phone, how to answer how to switch calls, text, program numbers so on &so on. she is getting a hang of it though. LOL!


----------

